# Look alikes!!



## Star Struck (Jul 4, 2008)

I keep getting people saying I look like Liv tyler and Mia tyler..what do YOU think?? Post up pictures of yourself and who people have said YOU look like as well!!


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jul 4, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> I keep getting people saying I look like Liv tyler and Mia tyler..what do YOU think?? Post up pictures of yourself and who people have said YOU look like as well!!


Yeah, you definitely do! You are gorgeous!


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 4, 2008)

AnotherJessica said:


> Yeah, you definitely do! You are gorgeous!



awww thank you sweetie!!


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 4, 2008)

might i add you are gorgeous as well:wubu:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 5, 2008)

I've been told I look like Margaret Hamilton or a less attractive Dee Snider.


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 5, 2008)

lol no idea who they are


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 5, 2008)

Jack...we're on a wavelength here! 



Jack Skellington said:


> I've been told I look like Margaret Hamilton or a less attractive Dee Snider.



View attachment twisted-sister.jpg


----------



## Fairest Epic (Jul 5, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> I keep getting people saying I look like Liv tyler and Mia tyler..what do YOU think?? Post up pictures of yourself and who people have said YOU look like as well!!


you kinda look like sophie tweed-simmons a bit too....at least to me. haha that first pic kinda reminded me of her. (she's gene simmons daughter in case you didnt know...met her at a fat camp a long time ago..haha)

On another note...I dont know who i look like...i look like me, eh? haha it seems people think i look like someone they know all the time, but i have no notable look a likes.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 5, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> I keep getting people saying I look like Liv tyler and Mia tyler..what do YOU think?? Post up pictures of yourself and who people have said YOU look like as well!!



You are much more beautiful than Mia or Liv... seriously, but I do see the resemblance.


As for who I look like... Some people say Alda, some say Viggo.







Personally I think I look more like Alda, but maybe the left side of my face has the shape of Viggo's.

Right side Alda





Left side Viggo


----------



## HollyGirl (Jul 5, 2008)

i get drew barrymore a lot. 

in fact when i started my first job ever, i walked into the ( entirely male) kitchen and was greeted with "NOOOO!!!! dont look in her eyes!!!!!!" (firestarter)

to which i promply walked over and kick him squarely in the ass.

didnt have any problems after that, cept that everyone called me drew. they even made my nametag say drew. it was pretty funny.


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 5, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> you kinda look like sophie tweed-simmons a bit too....at least to me. haha that first pic kinda reminded me of her. (she's gene simmons daughter in case you didnt know...met her at a fat camp a long time ago..haha)
> 
> On another note...I dont know who i look like...i look like me, eh? haha it seems people think i look like someone they know all the time, but i have no notable look a likes.



yeah i had to look it up..the sophie one lol 
you should post a pic..i wanna see if i can see anybody in ur face..sounds weird lol


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 5, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> You are much more beautiful than Mia or Liv... seriously, but I do see the resemblance.
> 
> 
> As for who I look like... Some people say Alda, some say Viggo.
> ...


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 5, 2008)

HollyGirl said:


> i get drew barrymore a lot.
> 
> in fact when i started my first job ever, i walked into the ( entirely male) kitchen and was greeted with "NOOOO!!!! dont look in her eyes!!!!!!" (firestarter)
> 
> ...





lol it sounds funny


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 5, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I've been told I look like Margaret Hamilton or a less attractive Dee Snider.



I thought you said you looked like Sean Young?


-----------


AS for me, I look like a cross between Tooz and Ivy and Ashley, with just a touch of mergirl thrown in.


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 5, 2008)

When I was a blonde, I got Anna Nicole Smith a lot. One picture in particular I have my hair was a bit shorter like Anna's was in her Guess days.


----------



## Ash (Jul 5, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> AS for me, I look like a cross between Tooz and Ivy and Ashley, with just a touch of mergirl thrown in.



You're hot. Clearly.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 5, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I thought you said you looked like Sean Young?
> 
> 
> -----------
> ...



You must be damn extra-super-duper hot then! :batting:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 5, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I thought you said you looked like Sean Young?



Maybe on a good day. But generally Margaret Hamilton. Must be the green skin.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 5, 2008)

Every now & then someone will walk up to tell me they think I look like author & motivational speaker Pat Croce. I usually tell them they're crazy


*Pat Croce*






*Wrestlingguy* (along with Philly Bash pioneer Ron Starr) 

View attachment phillybash2007 178.jpg


----------



## LalaCity (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't think I look like anyone famous. I have a friend who said she thought I looked a little like Isabella Rossellini, but I think she was just being nice.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 5, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Maybe on a good day. But generally Margaret Hamilton. Must be the green skin.





Parum-pum!


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 5, 2008)

Ashley said:


> You're hot. Clearly.





Tooz said:


> You must be damn extra-super-duper hot then! :batting:



Right back at you, hotties!

 :batting:

Damn, we're hot!

I just picked the prettiest girls on Dims that I vaguely ressemble and went with that. lol

I like to think I clean up nicely, though I often can't be bothered to brush my hair, you know? :happy:

Temporary evidence of my purported ressemblance to several members of Dims on the left.
<------------


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I don't think I look like anyone famous. I have a friend who said she thought I looked a little like Isabella Rossellini, but I think she was just being nice.


Watching your profile pic, I'd say she wasn't just being nice... I see that resemblance, too.


----------



## LalaCity (Jul 5, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Watching your profile pic, I'd say she wasn't just being nice... I see that resemblance, too.



Aw, shucks...well thanks. :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 6, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Every now & then someone will walk up to tell me they think I look like author & motivational speaker Pat Croce. I usually tell them they're crazy
> 
> 
> *Pat Croce*
> ...


Well... call me crazy, if you like.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 6, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Every now & then someone will walk up to tell me they think I look like author & motivational speaker Pat Croce. I usually tell them they're crazy
> 
> 
> *Pat Croce*
> ...



I can see the resemblance.... and you motivate FAs one ... at a time!


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 6, 2008)

I get *fat*Grace Kelly, *fat*Denise Richards, *fat*Amy Lee...
but most of the time -
*fat*Vivien Leigh from Gone With The Wind.







I kinda see the Amy Lee and the Vivien Leigh- not so much the Grace Kelly or Denise Richards.


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 6, 2008)

Someone told me once I look like a bigger Jeri Ryan, but I dont know. Maybe I should wear one of her 7 of 9 outfits for halloween 

View attachment jeri 1.jpg


View attachment kenr.jpg


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 6, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> Someone told me once I look like a bigger Jeri Ryan, but I dont know. Maybe I should wear one of her 7 of 9 outfits for halloween



ahahah oh man...
you do actually look like her. cheek bones and lips for sure.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 6, 2008)

I went to a new Dr. recently and she asked me if I watched "Men in Trees" because I looked just like one of the characters. I asked which one and she said "Watch the show - you'll know". I immediately figured there was a fat best friend somewhere, but here's apic of the cast and guess what - no fattie!?? So I have no idea who she thinkgs I look like!??

When I was little, people used to tell me/my mom I looked like Shirley Temple. 

View attachment menintrees.jpg


View attachment shirleytemple.jpg


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jul 6, 2008)

Sometimes I get Dave Navarro's fat brother.


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 6, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> Sometimes I get Dave Navarro's fat brother.



yeah I see it


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 6, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> Sometimes I get Dave Navarro's fat brother.



WAY hotter though. You carry it much better.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 6, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> Someone told me once I look like a bigger Jeri Ryan, but I dont know. Maybe I should wear one of her 7 of 9 outfits for halloween


 
Wow...yep. Definitely see that, the facial structure is very similiar. And the same blue eyes


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 6, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> Someone told me once I look like a bigger Jeri Ryan, but I dont know. Maybe I should wear one of her 7 of 9 outfits for halloween



Please do, and make sure you knock on my door! 



I also don't think I really resemble any celebrities. I have gotten Jude Law a couple of times but I dont see it at all.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, this is what the face recognition software at my heritage.com came up with. You be the judge.

(Funny, I get told that I look like Jeniffer Lopez all the time.) 

View attachment lookalike.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 6, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> (Funny, I get told that I look like Jeniffer Lopez all the time.)



Wow, I can definitely see a resemblance to William Hurt.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 6, 2008)

I've been told Mark Harmon, Evan Farmer, and Hal Sparks.


I think I just look my sisters though. We can pass as twins. 

View attachment Stu1.jpg


----------



## Slamaga (Jul 6, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> I get *fat*Grace Kelly, *fat*Denise Richards, *fat*Amy Lee...
> but most of the time -
> *fat*Vivien Leigh from Gone With The Wind.
> 
> ...



When I see your pics, you always make me think of Amy Lee, always. Maybe because she's the only reference I know for a comparison with you.


----------



## Fairest Epic (Jul 6, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> yeah i had to look it up..the sophie one lol
> you should post a pic..i wanna see if i can see anybody in ur face..sounds weird lol




haha i would but im being uber camera shy...maybe when i finish my latest star wars costume...ill have to take pictures of that haha


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 6, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Aw, shucks...well thanks. :wubu:



Lala, your profile picture made me first think of Bjork.  Shes awesome so take that as a compliment love. 

Ive posted this before but I have to do it again since there is a thread for it now. James I think looks a tad across between Tim Roth and Chris Martin (yum). 







View attachment 320_troth_070509_eagostini_53157032.jpg


View attachment cmartin.jpg


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 6, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Wow...yep. Definitely see that, the facial structure is very similiar. And the same blue eyes



Its funny people always think my eyes are blue, but its ok you cant tell from pics. they're green.


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 6, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Please do, and make sure you knock on my door!
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't think I really resemble any celebrities. I have gotten Jude Law a couple of times but I dont see it at all.



ok and you'd better have lots of candy.


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 6, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Lala, your profile picture made me first think of Bjork.  Shes awesome so take that as a compliment love.
> 
> Ive posted this before but I have to do it again since there is a thread for it now. James I think looks a tad across between Tim Roth and Chris Martin (yum).



Absolutely.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 6, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> Someone told me once I look like a bigger Jeri Ryan, but I dont know. Maybe I should wear one of her 7 of 9 outfits for halloween



You remind me more of Gwyneth Paltrow. And, by the way that's been driving me crazy since I first saw a picture of you. You're prettier though.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 6, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Lala, your profile picture made me first think of Bjork.  Shes awesome so take that as a compliment love.
> 
> Ive posted this before but I have to do it again since there is a thread for it now. James I think looks a tad across between Tim Roth and Chris Martin (yum).



Thank you! That one had been driving me nuts too, trying to figure out who I thought he looked like. (I must have some sort of mental block against Gwyneth Paltrow and chris Martin.) Although I think James leans more towards Tim Roth. Which, in my opinion is a good thing.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 6, 2008)

I can totally see Alan Alda...it's like if Alda, Michael J. Fox and Michael Douglas had a child ...you'd be that child lol



fa_man_stan said:


> You are much more beautiful than Mia or Liv... seriously, but I do see the resemblance.
> 
> 
> As for who I look like... Some people say Alda, some say Viggo.
> ...


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 6, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> You remind me more of Gwyneth Paltrow. And, by the way that's been driving me crazy since I first saw a picture of you. You're prettier though.



Thankyou Dr. P Marshall. Gwyneth could stand to gain a few don't you think?
From what I can tell from your pic I always thought you looked like Ione Skye from Say Anything 

View attachment ione.jpg


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 6, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> I get *fat*Grace Kelly, *fat*Denise Richards, *fat*Amy Lee...
> but most of the time -
> *fat*Vivien Leigh from Gone With The Wind.
> 
> ...





i really see the amy lee!! so pretty


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 6, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> WAY hotter though. You carry it much better.



No kidding. JT's much better looking.


----------



## None (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 7, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> I can totally see Alan Alda...it's like if Alda, Michael J. Fox and Michael Douglas had a child ...you'd be that child lol



Michael_J_Douglas_Alda_Man_Stan 





None said:


>



... at first I wasn't seeing the resemblance. Now I do.


----------



## None (Jul 7, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> ... at first I wasn't seeing the resemblance. Now I do.



It's all about proper hat placement.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jul 7, 2008)

I did the celebrity look-alike thing, too.
I apparently look most like...
Ashton Kutcher.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 7, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> I did the celebrity look-alike thing, too.
> I apparently look most like...
> Ashton Kutcher.



They said I looked like Ozzy Osborn but I left him out.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jul 7, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> They said I looked like Ozzy Osborn but I left him out.



Um, I don't see it. lol... I don't feel so bad, now. He was my first match - like 84%.


----------



## JayInBuff (Jul 7, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Um, I don't see it. lol... I don't feel so bad, now. He was my first match - like 84%.



Look at the mouths. I noticed that all the matches had the same smile as me. Toepher Grace was my biggest match.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 7, 2008)

George W. Bush? I need a new face...


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 7, 2008)

I never noticed before, but definitely seeing the Michael J. Fox and Michael Douglas . . . Stan . . . maybe you are the product of some weird celebrity orgy that is being hidden from you for obvious reasons.



largenlovely said:


> I can totally see Alan Alda...it's like if Alda, Michael J. Fox and Michael Douglas had a child ...you'd be that child lol


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 7, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> I did the celebrity look-alike thing, too.
> I apparently look most like...
> Ashton Kutcher.



I got Ashton Kutcher on mind too - lol. He was one of the few I knew of the people who popped up. Oh . . . and Faith Hill ???


----------



## toni (Jul 7, 2008)

They used to call me Ricki Lake in high school.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2008)

Back when I had these bangs, I had several people tell me I looked like Bettie Paige.....























Yeah, yeah I wish


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> I get *fat*Grace Kelly, *fat*Denise Richards, *fat*Amy Lee...
> but most of the time -
> *fat*Vivien Leigh from Gone With The Wind.
> 
> ...




I do see the resemblance to Amy Lee.....indeed.


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Back when I had these bangs, I had several people tell me I looked like Bettie Paige.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not just the bangs, I see it in the lips the cheek bones and the eyes


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 8, 2008)

....or some strange lab experiment where they combined semen specimens from all three hehe....either way, they're handsome men and so is our man Stan 



ekmanifest said:


> I never noticed before, but definitely seeing the Michael J. Fox and Michael Douglas . . . Stan . . . maybe you are the product of some weird celebrity orgy that is being hidden from you for obvious reasons.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 8, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> Gwyneth could stand to gain a few don't you think?


Yes, and I think most people would agree, not just FAs.

From what I can tell from your pic I always thought you looked like Ione Skye from Say Anything[/QUOTE]

I've never been told her before. I always get someone different from each person and the celebrities never look like each other, so there you go. But thank you.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 8, 2008)

Slamaga said:


> When I see your pics, you always make me think of Amy Lee, always. Maybe because she's the only reference I know for a comparison with you.



aww thanks.:blush:
she is lovely and i really like her quotes...
"If people make fun fun of you, you must be doing something right"




Star Struck said:


> i really see the amy lee!! so pretty



thank you!
:happy: she is lovely... and im not so bad. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Back when I had these bangs, I had several people tell me I looked like Bettie Paige.....
> 
> Yeah, yeah I wish



actually i can see it... and not in just the bangs... you have similar cheek bones and nose. shes a bombshell and you are as well.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I do see the resemblance to Amy Lee.....indeed.



thanks...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Back when I had these bangs, I had several people tell me I looked like Bettie Paige.....
> 
> *pics*
> 
> Yeah, yeah I wish


Well, I see some resemblance... but in the face, not in the bangs...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 8, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> actually i can see it... and not in just the bangs... you have similar cheek bones and nose. shes a bombshell and you are as well.





KendraLee said:


> not just the bangs, I see it in the lips the cheek bones and the eyes





Timberwolf said:


> Well, I see some resemblance... but in the face, not in the bangs...



You have all flattered me greatly- thanks so much  :bow:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 8, 2008)

I got a match with Notorious B.I.G. 

Was seriously scratching my head over that, and spent several fruitless minutes trying to figure out any resemblance at all. And then I realized ... I'd cropped a picture of myself, holding my son ... and the match was for HIM    

http://www.myheritage.com/FP/Compan...tartYear=1800&endYear=2005&loadMethod=myFiles

(They're still wrong ... my son is far, far cuter :wubu


----------



## toni (Jul 8, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> (They're still wrong ... my son is far, far cuter :wubu



He is a cutie!!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 8, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> I never noticed before, but definitely seeing the Michael J. Fox and Michael Douglas . . . Stan . . . maybe you are the product of some weird celebrity orgy that is being hidden from you for obvious reasons.





largenlovely said:


> ....or some strange lab experiment where they combined semen specimens from all three hehe....either way, they're handsome men and so is our man Stan




Apparently the celebrity orgy of my conception included many more people than imagined!? Seems like Madonna was there too... I bet there was some kink involved! Halle Berry is a common denominator in all the scenarios... must be where my beauty comes from.  Oddly enough, it appears that Alda slept in that night...














Interestingly enough... Dubya showed up on a third scenario that I ran. I can imagine him getting drunk, snorting some coke and jumping into an orgy... or maybe not. Ewwwwww...







Bmann... I suppose that means we're related... Cool!




bmann0413 said:


> George W. Bush? I need a new face...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 8, 2008)

his is just weird:


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 8, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> his is just weird:
> ...



You also have some Halle Berry in you Sandie! We must be related on that side of the family... Cool!


I'm tellin' ya... that's where our beauty comes from!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah Cousin. 




fa_man_stan said:


> You also have some Halle Berry in you Sandie! We must be related on that side of the family... Cool!
> 
> 
> I'm tellin' ya... that's where our beauty comes from!


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't really remember anyone telling me I look like anyone famous, but according to that my heritage website, I look most like James Spader and Elton John. The saddest part is I can actually see the similarities


----------



## HugKiss (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't know... what do you think? LOL 

View attachment 675832_963690309a37847oxuf884.JPG


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 8, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I don't really remember anyone telling me I look like anyone famous, but according to that my heritage website, I look most like James Spader and Elton John. The saddest part is I can actually see the similarities



Elton John does have fine taste in clothing like you do Goofy Girl, you gotta admit that... But you look a heck of a lot better in that dress than he would! 

Beautiful picture of you BTW... 



HugKiss said:


> I don't know... what do you think? LOL



Oh yeah... I can see your resemblance to Ashley Judd. Having the sort of income she has would be nice too...


----------



## furious styles (Jul 8, 2008)

i've heard leo and even benicio before, but can't say i've ever been mistaken for barack obama or rosalind franklin.

if i add my glasses things REALLY get weird : http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/4135/698062210749887c3784ev4fq0.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2008)

I think this is about the third thread over the years that MyHeritage pops up in, but apparently, their recognizing routine is still the same. No improvement.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 8, 2008)

Their algorithm seems to map out eyebrows, chins and basic face shapes... I also noticed that having your photo at a different angle changes the results. The results can be odd.


Timberwolf said:


> I think this is about the third thread over the years that MyHeritage pops up in, but apparently, their recognizing routine is still the same. No improvement.




I hear you on that Mr. Doom... I'm definitely not seeing Rosalind Franklin either... When I tried an image of me with more of a beard one of my matches was Vladimir Lennon...


mfdoom said:


> i've heard leo and even benicio before, but can't say i've ever been mistaken for barack obama or rosalind franklin.
> 
> if i add my glasses things REALLY get weird : http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/4135/698062210749887c3784ev4fq0.jpg


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 8, 2008)

I haven't checked recently...but the profile pic where you had the big hair. It reminded me of Johnny Depp



mfdoom said:


> i've heard leo and even benicio before, but can't say i've ever been mistaken for barack obama or rosalind franklin.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 8, 2008)

how did y'all get the collage to post on here? i can't seem to save it


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 8, 2008)

Johnny Depp, of course. 






oh and WTF is this? Rambo will not stand for such nonsense. HOW IS STALLONE NOT AN OPTION?!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 8, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> I keep getting people saying I look like Liv tyler and Mia tyler..what do YOU think?? Post up pictures of yourself and who people have said YOU look like as well!!




You DO look like Mia Tyler and the other pics from other folks are neat, too.

I don't know who I look like but I constantly get people coming up to me at work or when I'm in public doing something and they think I'm someone else.

Apparently, I have several clones running around or just a common face.


Dennis


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 8, 2008)

*but i saw her recently at Bonnaroo and she has gotten super skinny, which i am NOT
* 

View attachment 0_61_garofalo_janeane.jpg


View attachment Wendy_Feb_06.jpg


----------



## furious styles (Jul 8, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> I haven't checked recently...but the profile pic where you had the big hair. It reminded me of Johnny Depp



haha yeah, it seems to depend on my hairstyle. when it was longer i got the depp thing all the time, when i had the wolverine look it was hugh jackman.



BothGunsBlazing said:


>



i can totally see the mark ruffalo comparison, you just have a stronger chin.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 8, 2008)

hahaha yeah, I've actually gotten the Mark Ruffalo comparison before .. and Luke Wilson .. 

really though .. 

people come up to me .. and they're like .. KURT COBAIN? I'm like, really, I look like Kurt Cobain?? .. and they're like, yeah, POSTMORTEM. I'm like, *tear*

I think Johnny Depp is a freebie though. He always looks so different in nearly every photo that some random feature will sprout up that wasn't noticeable before. Because .. seriously, that is ridiculous. haha


----------



## furious styles (Jul 9, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> hahaha yeah, I've actually gotten the Mark Ruffalo comparison before .. and Luke Wilson ..
> 
> really though ..
> 
> ...



Dude yesterday I was walking to class and someone was like "no .. way .. ROSALIND FRANKLIN!?! English biophysicist and X-ray crystallographer who made very important contributions to the understanding of the fine structures of DNA, viruses, coal and graphite ????? I thought you died 50 years ago! you look good, been working out?"


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 9, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> Dude yesterday I was walking to class and someone was like "no .. way .. ROSALIND FRANKLIN!?! English biophysicist and X-ray crystallographer who made very important contributions to the understanding of the fine structures of DNA, viruses, coal and graphite ????? I thought you died 50 years ago! you look good, been working out?"



IC that was me...oh shite... wrong thread...


----------



## furious styles (Jul 9, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> IC that was me...oh shite... wrong thread...



oh yeah .. makes sense, I go to summer school in wisconsin. it's sort of a hellish morning commute, what with it being 20 tanks of gas one way, but worth it for the fine education.


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 9, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> hahaha yeah, I've actually gotten the Mark Ruffalo comparison before .. and Luke Wilson ..
> 
> really though ..
> 
> ...



Its around the mouth and the lips that I see Kurt and in the eye and forehead area too


----------



## Suze (Jul 9, 2008)

i don't think i look like anyone...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i don't think i look like anyone...


What about this? 

View attachment comp.jpg


----------



## Suze (Jul 9, 2008)

wowz, i totally jumped in my chair now. 

i don't really see that i share any resemblance with drew except that we both have round faces?


(when i tried that heritage stuff i got everyhing from priscilla priesley til kate bosworth... i mean come on!)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 9, 2008)

I tried the celebrity look alike thing. I tried several different pictures of myself and I got something different everytime. The only exception was that there was a Japanese celebrity in practically every version. I must look oriental when I smile. :doh:

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

susieQ said:


> wowz, i totally jumped in my chair now.
> 
> i don't really see that i share any resemblance with drew except that we both have round faces?
> 
> ...


You know... That heritage stuff isn't really good. It gave me a high resemblance with Hugh Hefner, just because the glasses I wore in that pic looked similar to his. :doh:

And no, it's not the shape of the face. There is something in the eye area...


----------



## JayInBuff (Jul 9, 2008)

I've always been compared to Jimmy Fallon(Yea) and Chris Kattan(boo).
myheritage.com said Toepher Grace. 

View attachment fallon.jpg


View attachment chris_kattan_1.jpg


View attachment me2.jpg


View attachment Topher_Grace.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 9, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I've been told I look like Margaret Hamilton or a less attractive Dee Snider.





Star Struck said:


> lol no idea who they are



Ouch. I guess that dates us, Jack. 

Margaret Hamilton was "The Wicked Witch" in the Wizzard of Oz movie (original). 

Dee Snider is the frontman for the rock band Twisted Sister.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> how did y'all get the collage to post on here? i can't seem to save it



The way I did it was to take a screen snapshot ("alt"+"Print Screen" which basically copies your window contents...) paste it into the paint program, crop it, save the image as a JPG, and post it just as you would post any other picture. It's basically the same on a Mac, but different key commands.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 10, 2008)

Tom Cruise, eh?   

View attachment Celebrity collage.JPG


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 11, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Tom Cruise, eh?




Of course we'll need to see a video of you dancing in your underwear to really know for sure.

 


... that sliding across the floor is the tricky part from what I heard him tell Oprah.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 11, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Tom Cruise, eh?



Well they did say you looked more like Kate Bush and that's wicked cool.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 11, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Well they did say you looked more like Kate Bush and that's wicked cool.



I think so too....now only if I could sing like her......


----------

